# German Ruins from WW2



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Seeing as how I can't get to Germany myself any time soon, I like just looking at pics online - can you guys help me find information on any interesting German WW2 era sites, preferably military, in any condition spread all over the former Third Reich, not just Germany??

I've found Third Reich Ruins and desire more sites and info. Also I saw on TV a site in Berlin which is basically a huge cylinder on a pedestal, built to test extreme weight on Berlin soil (for the proposed triumphal arch) and in a forest on the outskirts of Berlin, a test site for bombproof materials, basically a collection of blasted up buildings and walls. Finally, a stadium Hitler proposed in granite but never finished, the outside is largely complete, but the inside is raw brick and abandoned; in Germany, I don't remember where though...


Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont know of any other sites other than the one that you allready use, but they are all over the place atleast here in Germany. I drive past ruins of the Third Reich all the time and you see things from it downtown. Hell I even work on an old WW2 Luftwaffe airfield.

On the front page of that website the Nurnberg Zeppelin Field party grounds is only about 30 minutes from house. They hold concerts and fests there now. 

I go to that city about twice a week anyhow for the night life with my wife.

Basically all of those pics on that site, I have seen and been to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2006)

In fact if you go to the Wehrmact posts page of that site, you see some of the military instilations that we use here in Ansbach, Germany. They dont have any of the airfield but from our support bases here in the city.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2006)

The only other one I have other than the Third Reich in ruins site is this one: project 'europe 2000' deescription


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2006)

Some nice pics in that one as well.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2006)

And don't forget the Fürherbunker lies beneath a parking lot in Berlin pretty much intact since the Soviets couldn't blow it up. Start digging!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Part of the bunker complex is a museum and you can take tours of it. Only a very small part of it though.


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 28, 2007)

What so it is a very big building the underground bunker? I know that in London you can go through the Churchill War Rooms which is the underground bunker and it has audio commentary on these headphone things.


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/wolfschanze-fuehrers-headquarters-gierloz-2603.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> What so it is a very big building the underground bunker?



No it is a very large underground bunker.


----------



## comiso90 (May 15, 2007)

interesting videos showing ww2 sites today



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm60ZIVnXZw_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX2VTr-r2sc_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

As soon as I find my cable to my computer from my camera I will post the pics I took at the Third Reich grounds in Nurnberg a few weeks ago.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

Okay, fascinating that. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Henk (May 21, 2007)

Will be great Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Okay, fascinating that. Interesting stuff.



Padding the post.....


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Padding the post.....



What's the advantage to padding posts?

numerical bragging rights?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

I dont know....

People who only post one liners like that irk me.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2007)

Especially when it is meaningless cr*p...


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont know....
> 
> People who only post one liners like that irk me.



yep...


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

As opposed to CC who needs a postcard or a mobile phone to communicate with the topic sometimes. Also what about posting a picture anyone of the remains of those big Todden Gun Batteries on the French Coast as well as a picture of them when they were in operation since this is German Ruins of WWII? Also those coastal radar stations on the French and Norweigen Coast etc. What remains of them?


----------



## rogthedodge (May 22, 2007)

At the risk of 'padding'  

There are still gun emplacements in the Boulogne area that still have german troops' graffiti on the walls. Plus there's a couple of TODT structures that are long overground 'tunnels' pointing across the channel - I assumed they're where big rail guns were sheltered or V1 launch sites - couldn't find anyone around to ask.

The german underground hospital on Jersey and many other TODT structures on the Channel Islands still exist
Hohlgangsanlage 8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Occupation of the Channel Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Plus I believe the Flak tower still stand in Berlin elsewhere as they're too damnded solid to be blown up

Flak tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

Yes the FLAK tower is still there. Unfortunatly I did not get any pics when I was in Berlin in January.


----------



## rogthedodge (May 23, 2007)

again hopefully not padding but just happened to see this re the hitler bunker

"An information panel marking the site of the bunker where Adolf Hitler committed suicide at the end of World War II has been unveiled in Berlin. 
It is the first time the authorities have allowed the site, just 200 metres (220 yards) from Berlin's Holocaust Memorial, to be officially identified. 

There had been fears marking the site would attract right-wing extremists. "

From BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Hitler's bunker location marked


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

When I was last in Berlin this site was blocked off because of construction. My understanding though is that there are parts of the bunker which are turned into a museum.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

Anyone know what purpose the beams protruding from the outside served?


----------



## comiso90 (May 25, 2007)

hoists for ammo and supplies?


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

That was first thought. But there are no doors below if they are hoist supports. And they look structural. Too close together for hoists. They look like they may be either (1) external load bearing strucure to make for more room inside or (2) structural support for architectural features that no longer exist. Hey I've been wrong before.


----------



## comiso90 (May 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That was first thought. But there are no doors below if they are hoist supports.



The hoist does not have to line up with a door... it could be a long scaffold-like device that is winched up - and items are pushed to one end for unloadung.


----------



## genkideskan (May 25, 2007)

Hello ,

there are a lot good pages - try this

Relikte in Niedersachsen und Bremen

Luftfahrtspuren in Schleswig-Holstein

Spurensuche in Schleswig-Holstein

and try the links too- 


Best


----------



## Henk (May 26, 2007)

Adler do you have any links or pics or even info of the WW2 underground aircraft construction of the Me-262 and He-162 or those that were underneath airfealds in bunkers?


----------



## genkideskan (May 27, 2007)

www.REIMAHG.de - Dokumentationsseite zum Forschungsthema REIMAHG Flugzeugwerke am Walpersberg bei Kahla


----------



## genkideskan (May 27, 2007)

Die Homepage des T04 der WEG


----------



## genkideskan (May 27, 2007)

Unterirdische Rüstungsproduktion

Tunnel and Shelter Researching


Last is english lang.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for the links.


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2007)

Danke genkideskan, but I do not speak or read German mate would love to but thanks for the links.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 27, 2007)

Firefox has some very useful extensions as a browser for translating files and webpages in different languages. Much better than IE. I haven't yet looked at these but I will at some stage when I get a chance...


----------



## battlefieldww2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to draw your attention to my website:
http://www.battlefieldsww2.com
The website is a travelers guide to remnants from world war II in Europe.
Best regards,
/Martin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2011)

Very cool site Martin, welcome aboard.


----------

